# Sone in dB umrechnen



## thoast3 (13. September 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum,
In vielen Tests von Grafikkarten/CPU-Kühlern/Lüftern steht die Lautstärke nicht in dB da, sondern in Sone. Ich kann mir allerdings darunter nichts vorstellen, deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob jemand vielleicht irgend eine Tabelle oder was ähnliches hat, an der man ablesen kann, wie laut die Karte/der Kühler/der Lüfter jetzt in dB ist.

Vielen Dank schon Mal im Voraus


----------



## Chinaquads (13. September 2014)

Hier Ultimative Sone DB Umrechnung


----------



## Cinnayum (13. September 2014)

Du musst eh die genaue Testbeschreibung lesen, da dB alleine keine absolute Angabe ist.

Die meisten messen den Schalldruck in 50 oder 100cm von der Lüfternabe entfernt ohne Gehäuse. Das kann sich eingebaut wieder ganz anders anhören.
Auch müsstest du den Abstand "dazurechnen" um Test mit verschiedenem Aufbau vergleichen zu können.
3dB mehr sind der doppelte Krach. Laut wird es ab ca. 30 dB, furchtbar laut ab 40dB.

Es eignet sich jeder Kühler- / Lüftertest nur zum Vergleich der aufgeführten Modelle. Du kannst die Ergebnisse *nicht *mit anderen Tests vergleichen.


----------



## informatrixx (13. September 2014)

Eine Umrechnungsformel von Sone <> db gibts nicht,
nur ungefähre Umrechnungen:

db.....|..Sone..|....Geräusch
10.....|< 0,01..|...Atmen in 30 cm Entfernung
20.....|...0,1....|...rauschende Blätter
30.....|...0,3....|...Flüstern, Entfernung 5 Meter
35.....|...0,5....|...eigener Atem
40.....|...1.......|...ruhige Wohnstraße
50.....|...2.......|...Unterhaltung
60.....|...4.......|...klappernde PC-Tastatur
70.....|...8.......|...Schreibmaschine
80.....|...16.....|...laute Unterhaltung, 1 Meter Entfernung


----------



## Deeron (13. September 2014)

informatrixx schrieb:


> Eine Umrechnungsformel von Sone <> db gibts nicht, nur ungefähre Umrechnungen:  db.....|..Sone..|..Geräusch 10.....|< 0,01..|...Atmen in 30 cm Entfernung 20.....|...0,1....|...Rauschende Blätter 30.....|...0,3....|...Flüstern, Entfernung 5 Meter 35.....|...0,5....|...eigener Atem 40.....|...1.......|...ruhige Wohnstraße 50.....|...2.......|...Unterhaltung 60.....|...4.......|...klappernde PC-Tastatur 70.....|...8.......|...Schreibmaschine 80.....|...10.....|...laute Unterhaltung, 1 Meter Entfernung



Dabei ist zu beachten, dass dbA gemessen werden und nicht dbSPL oder dbC.

Der Hintergrund ist, dass die Einheit Sone einem speziell dem menschlichen Gehör angepassten Frequenzspektrum gemessen wird, welches sich Grundlegen an 1000Hz orientiert.
Salopp gesagt kommt dem der dbA wert am nächsten, da dieser sich auch an 1000Hz orientiert.


----------



## thoast3 (13. September 2014)

Ok, danke an alle. Jetzt kann ich mehr mit "Sone" anfangen ^^


----------

